# How good are random soap supplies supposed to last for?



## veriria (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been into soap making for a long time, but it isn't something I profit from.  I tried to sell on gothic and goth auctions website's years and years ago -- maybe 10 or more now, as well as some other places online, including my own website.  However, this was kinda before that sort of thing was common place as it is today.  After having moved a few times my stuff ended up in storage.

I'm going to guess that things like essential and fragrance oils may not be usable...But what about any glycerin soap base I might have had?  Even if it looks good, should I just consider it bad to use (same as the eo's and fo's)?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 18, 2011)

Your best bet is to make contact with your suppliers and see what they suggest. Different supplies will have diferent time frames. Your suppliers should know best.

With fragrance oils, the general thought on that is 1 year when stored proper.


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 22, 2011)

The EOs may have lost some of their therapeutic properties. The scent will also be a good criteria to decide whether they're still good or not. FOs will all smell floral once they're 'off'

The glycerine may still be good - you should test a small batch to see.


----------



## veriria (Apr 2, 2018)

And here I am again almost the same amount of time later still have the same supplies too. My melt and pour based lather like crazy and are fine. I would say most of my fragrances are shot, but they're just samples sizes anyways. 

Doesn't matter much though. I am finally venturing into cold process soap making! I made my first loaf about a week ago.


----------



## artemis (Apr 2, 2018)

So interesting to see an update to an old thread. You should show us how your CP turned out!


----------



## lyschelw (Apr 24, 2018)

LOL, that is dedication to hold on to everything for all these years.   The FO may be ok to still use.  If it smells rancid of "off" then obviously it is a no go.  The higher the quality the FO the more "stable" it will be.  I have found scents hiding in storage areas that are over 20 years old and I have made my own personal candles with them.  Most of the oils that I find still work in candles.  Not sure if it would be different for soap.  I know that all of our oils that we sell are good for at least 2 years when kept in a cool dark place.  Good luck!


----------

